# So You Think You Can Dance - Season 10



## Gertie Kindle

The all-stars are beginning to tweet. From Allison:

After Austin, TX auditions are in Detroit, Boston, LA and then Memphis!!!!

Let's post news as we hear it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Do we have a date for this season yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Do we have a date for this season yet?


Auditions start 1/18 and go through 3/22. Usually, the show starts a month after that, but the website says Summer of 2013 and that's all. I'll let you know as soon as I find something.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This from Allison:

Check out @official_tWitch on #STARSINDANGER tonight at 8pm on #FOX @FOXTV !!!! #speedobody #teamtWitch #SYTYCD10

And be sure to watch _Bones _this coming Monday. Dmitri makes his acting debut. I think I remember reading that Chehon and Eliana will also be on the episode.

Off to search for more info.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's more about the _Bones _episode.

"Eliana and Chehon are currently taping cameos in a dance-reality-show themed episode of Bones. The episode will air in late November or early 2013.

The episode will include Tyce and Mary as themselves, judging a dance competition. I've seen tweets/photos from the set which include Dmitry, Anya, and Ryan and Ashleigh."

And on a sad note, Courtney Galiano has MS. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a clip.

http://vimeo.com/foxflash/review/56792754/3f0e673b0a


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And on a sad note, Courtney Galiano has MS. Heartbreaking.


Omg seriously? That really is heartbreaking. She's one of my faves, and such a beautiful dancer. I wish her all the best.

Btw, Gertie, thanks for posting the link to this thread on the Season 9 one!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Omg seriously? That really is heartbreaking. She's one of my faves, and such a beautiful dancer. I wish her all the best.


Unfortunately, it appears to be true. She talked about it in an interview, although I haven't had a chance to read it myself.



> Btw, Gertie, thanks for posting the link to this thread on the Season 9 one!


All of a sudden it occurred to me that nobody would be looking for a thread in January. I had a lot to report, so I wanted to make sure everyone got a chance to see it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ellenore tweeted:

"On set being a Stand-In for Katharine McPhee for the TV Show SMASH!"

Ellenore should do McPhee's dancing for her, too.  

Did anyone see Dmitry on Bones last Monday? For some reason, his dancing was very exaggerated. He danced with Eliana briefly and again during the competition. Chehon danced twice but not with Eliana.

Tyce did pretty well, but Mary's acting was ... let's just say she shouldn't quit her day job.

I didn't see Anya, Ryan or Ashleigh. I'll have to watch again, but watching Booth, who claims he put himself through college as a dance teacher, was very painful. Not to mention Bones, who thought dance moves could be duplicated scientifically.


----------



## geoffthomas

When you re-watch it, just look at the dances in "front" of Bones and Booth.  Ryan and Ashley are there a lot.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's more about the _Bones _episode.
> 
> "Eliana and Chehon are currently taping cameos in a dance-reality-show themed episode of Bones. The episode will air in late November or early 2013.
> 
> The episode will include Tyce and Mary as themselves, judging a dance competition. I've seen tweets/photos from the set which include Dmitry, Anya, and Ryan and Ashleigh."
> 
> And on a sad note, Courtney Galiano has MS. Heartbreaking.


I saw the episode and really enjoyed it. Dmitry was really good! I didn't know about Courtney, so sad. As for the shows start, in the past, it usually begins the day after American Idol ends.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I saw the episode and really enjoyed it. Dmitry was really good! I didn't know about Courtney, so sad. As for the shows start, in the past, it usually begins the day after American Idol ends.


Didn't realize that. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TONIGHT!!!! 8pm.

http://www.fox.com/dance/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> TONIGHT!!!! 8pm.
> 
> http://www.fox.com/dance/


EEEEE so excited!

So what's the deal with the results this year? Same format as last year, or do we get two nights like before?


----------



## crebel

Yippee Skippee!!!!  I was going to start a thread if you didn't, Gertie.  Can't wait!


----------



## geoffthomas

Woooooo Hooooooo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> EEEEE so excited!
> 
> So what's the deal with the results this year? Same format as last year, or do we get two nights like before?


Gosh, I was so excited when the notice popped up on my computer this morning that I forgot to check.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is what Nigel tweeted nine hours ago.

you're in for a shock this season. ['BLUEPRINT' is coming.]

Don't know what that means, but as of 4/30, Nigel was still negotiating with FOX to bring back the results show.

That Armenian guy was crazy good. He reminded me a lot of Pasha.


----------



## Cuechick

Dang! I swear I looked   for a thread first! Please combine or delete mine.. !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only one hour? Pooh. Tomorrow at nine.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Totally enjoyed last nights show, some great talent already!


----------



## crebel

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Totally enjoyed last nights show, some great talent already!


I completely agree. But, how many times did we have to watch (and hear) the dislocated knee? That was gross.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

crebel said:


> I completely agree. But, how many times did we have to watch (and hear) the dislocated knee? That was gross.


That was gross, they even showed it popping back into place (TMI). But I'm glad she was able to audition anyway, shows great dedication.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yeah I did not need/want to see that. Slow-mo and heightened crunch sound were SO unnecessary. Once it happened, I knew they would repeat it, so I fast forwarded -- thank goodness for DVR.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yeah I did not need/want to see that. Slow-mo and heightened crunch sound were SO unnecessary. Once it happened, I knew they would repeat it, so I fast forwarded -- thank goodness for DVR.


They do that a lot. Ick.

I was glad to see a couple of ballroom dancers.


----------



## Cuechick

I feel like anyone that is half decent at ballroom gets through... I was not impressed by either of the guys (especially the guy the won in Armenia) but straight to Vegas they went... 

The diss-locate knee thing was ca-razy, especially that it popped back on its own! I did that years ago dancing! I still remember how cute the paramedics were, esp the one that held my hand while the Doc popped mine back in. almost made it worth it!   LOL! I was out of commission for weeks.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cuechick said:


> I was out of commission for weeks.


Yeah, I did NOT expect her to actually dance afterward. I mean, from a liability standpoint alone! I thought maybe they would review the footage they had of her and say she was good enough to go to Vegas, when she would actually be healed. (Because that rehearsal looked quite good, until the dislocation.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I missed the second half of last week's auditions, but I'm catching up on this most recent week's now during my lunch break.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I missed the second half of last week's auditions, but I'm catching up on this most recent week's now during my lunch break.


I was just watching some of the clips. They showed three ballroom dancers, all great.

And on the personal news side, Alison and Twitch are engaged!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And on the personal news side, Alison and Twitch are engaged!


WHAAAAATTTTT??!?!! Omg that's so cool! Now I want to see them interacting, like, all the time, hahaha. Old clips and future All Star stuff.


----------



## prairiesky

Did you see the 4 year old dance with her dad "the exorcist"?  Brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hey does anyone know the two songs they're using during the choreography sessions this year?

One is like, "Oh oh oh, my life's a dream"...

And the other is "Is this real life, or am I dreaming?"

(Or something similar. Yes there is apparently a theme haha.)

I really like both songs but can't figure out what they are/who they're by, even though I'm sure I've heard them before (maybe in commercials).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Omg that ballroom girl in red was incredible...


----------



## crebel

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Omg that ballroom girl in red was incredible...


Too bad her partner was too young, he needs to come back - their chemistry was great and he was a good as she was.

So far tonight's auditions have been AMAZING! Just fantastic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

crebel said:


> Too bad her partner was too young, he needs to come back - their chemistry was great and he was a good as she was.
> 
> So far tonight's auditions have been AMAZING! Just fantastic.


Agreed and agreed! I missed the middle half of the first hour, but everything else that I've actually seen has been great. Including this ballroom girl in black, who did all the stunts. And normally I'm a little bored by ballroom people (sorry!!) but these two girls in a row have been fab.


----------



## geoffthomas

I liked the "manly dancer"  and the salsa girl.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

FOUND IT!!!! "My Life's a Dream" by Atwater Men's Club.

Thanks to this site: http://www.puresytycd.com/tag/sytycd-2013/

Maybe I thought it was 2 songs and it was just different parts of the same... I'll have to double check. But this is the one I've been searching for for weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Loved Blue Print, the girl in red, and yes, her partner definitely needs to come back next year. Loved Cyrus' ex, the manly guy and Wayne Brady.

Oh, and let's not forget the dancing fathers especially the one who did hip-hop with his wonderful son. The boy reminded me of Kent Boyd. Not his dancing, but his personality.

Excellent audition show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Had to run to youtube to find it. Wow. Kira is incredible and all three of them together told a stunning story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> OMG, did you guys see that Hampton Williams was in a car accident? That's why he wasn't there in LV! He got T-boned by a person who ran a red light. His spine was broken.  They did surgery and he can walk, but he's in bad shape.  He's in PT now.
> 
> Man, I hope he's going to be all right.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HamptonXcercistWilliams
> 
> 
> 
> TK Kenyon


How terrible is that! Poor little Kira. Daddy won't be able to dance with her or even pick her up.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

I was so excited to see the start of Season 10 while still watching The Voice and other things that I forgot you all were here! Good to reconnect again, and I'm loving the season so far.

I also like the fact that we got through Vegas Week a little faster than in previous seasons. It looks like they mercifully dispensed with sending  three groups of dancers to separate rooms to wait it out. I also like that there are new faces on the judging panel. Love that Twitch is there!

There's been lots of stellar dancing and, once again, the top 20 will be strong. I really like Amy and the dancer (Melissa?) who hurt her neck when her ballroom dancing partner dropped her. Geez! At the moment, I'm having more trouble on singling out male dancers, other than Fik-Shun, who absolutely amazed me last night.

Okay, so of all the routines I've seen since opening night, the one that sticks out is when Hampton Williams danced with his wife and his little girl. I still get goosebumps thinking about it. The car accident is devastating....

Debra


----------



## prairiesky

We have several fires burning here in Colorado.  TV coverage has been 24 hours a day for the last 3 days.  Anyway, no SYTYCD.  Can someone give the highlights...lowlights of Vegas?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

prairiesky said:


> We have several fires burning here in Colorado. TV coverage has been 24 hours a day for the last 3 days. Anyway, no SYTYCD. Can someone give the highlights...lowlights of Vegas?


I totally missed Vegas week.


----------



## prairiesky

Thank you TK


----------



## FMH

This is the only competition show I absolutely love. The first of the vegas group performances - the one that paid respect to the Boston Bombings - made me cry.  They choreographed it themselves, so wonderful!  And the way they walked together at the end... in place... so beautiful.  The talent of these kids.  They amaze me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow! What an opening show! 

I didn't get to see much of the auditions and I haven't watched Vegas week, yet, so I didn't have any investment in this group. That made it all a surprise for me.

That Sand number for the guys by Christopher Scott was fabulous and the group number by Sonya Tayeh was pretty fab, too. Loved the ballroom group and the animators and the hip hop. Loved it all, actually, but some more than others. 

I couldn't tell you who right now, but I think we're going to see some obvious cannon fodder next week unlike last season. 

Wow!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah this 20 is a great group.
Some weak ones, but I think no "real bad" ones.
Should be good entertainment.....


----------



## Meemo

Great choreography tonight - think it'll be another good season.


----------



## jabeard

Three tappers. I'm wondering if there'll have an actual tap challenge in general. I remember a couple of seasons back, Nigel mentioned having one, but the tappers got eliminated fairly early, so it never came.

It'd be an interesting challenge for the non-tappers that's for sure.

I'd also like to see a general animator challenge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm really looking forward to this season especially since I haven't picked out any favorites yet. I do like Blueprint's dancing and I think Maria's going to do really well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Yep, it's going to be a great season. The sand number was great! For me, it was better than the girls' number, and I'm glad to see Mia Michael's back choreographing this year. Her number was amazing!

No male stand-outs for me yet, but I really like Amy and Melisse. The ballroom girls are extremely strong as well, as were the two last year. So, let the competition begin!!


----------



## jabeard

I love Christopher Scott's choreography.


----------



## FMH

jabeard said:


> Three tappers. I'm wondering if there'll have an actual tap challenge in general. I remember a couple of seasons back, Nigel mentioned having one, but the tappers got eliminated fairly early, so it never came.
> 
> It'd be an interesting challenge for the non-tappers that's for sure.
> 
> I'd also like to see a general animator challenge.


Watching it now! (Had to record it) and I logged on as soon as the tappers were done because I can't believe how much I loved them. And the dancer who almost didn't get in the show blew the other two away, in my book. He was so animated and fun to watch.

And since I haven't watched past this - my favorite so far is Mariah. She KILLED that opening hip hop number. She was saucy and bam bam BAM!

Signed on to add - I cannot believe what they did to the two animators when they told them if they were in or not. I was jumping in my seat!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I really liked the way they picked each style and then showed them dance right away. Made it easier to remember who they were and to watch each individual in the number.

Gotta check youtube for the dances.


----------



## Brownskins

I am going to join this thread again, like last year... pretty good group and top 20 show.  Best numbers for me were Scott's "sand" dance, and Sonya's jazz number with the last 2 dancers.  Too early to gauge real potential though - at this point, the editing of the audition shows are pretty much biased to certain contestants.


----------



## FMH

it was REALLY biased to certain contestants, wasn't it?  I noticed that, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

F.M.Hopkins said:


> it was REALLY biased to certain contestants, wasn't it? I noticed that, too.


Nigel always has his faves and has absolutely no shame in showing it.


----------



## Cuechick

I am glad to see Mia Michaels back but lord what has she done to her face? At one point she was smiling but nothing was moving...women have to stop tweeking themselves... nothing wrong with a few lines and wrinkles. My goodness look at how beautiful Helen Mirren looks!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

F.M.Hopkins said:


> This is the only competition show I absolutely love. The first of the vegas group performances - the one that paid respect to the Boston Bombings - made me cry. They choreographed it themselves, so wonderful! And the way they walked together at the end... in place... so beautiful. The talent of these kids. They amaze me.


Ditto! I loved that dance.

Well, I've been traveling and am just now catching up on Vegas week. Prob won't get ALL caught up until a little later this week, but I'm looking forward to it!

Btw, Twitch is wonderful, but he has the DOPEY-EST look on his face when he's watching these performances.


----------



## geoffthomas

The opening number was fab!  Love Nappie Tabs.
I think all the kids this year are great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> The opening number was fab! Love Nappie Tabs.
> I think all the kids this year are great.


Great opening number! Best thing Nappy Tabs has done in a while. Isn't their little one cute?

Already the choreo is soooo much better than last season.

Alan and Jasmine M. Surprised Nigel didn't dub them a power couple. Wow!! Jasmine is just graceful, strong, beautiful and Alan kept right up with her. What a routine by Travis.

Then Malece and Jade did another Travis routine and it was just as wonderful but in a totally different way.

I thought Tucker overacted in the Broadway number, but either it was one of Tyce's better Broadway routines, or these two were able to bring it to life.

OMG, BluPrint and Brittany and Wayne Brady. All I could think of was Pat the Sprinkler guy African Chant.






See you later. GS and I are watching Whose Line clips. He's never seen it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I'm in pain from laughing so hard at all the Whose Line clips we watched. 

I didn't think Alexis and Nico were as bad as the judges but I think they're both in danger. Probably Mariah and Carlos, too, but that's because of the judges comments. 

The Viennese Waltz was lovely, but I could see Makenzie was having trouble with her feet. She pulled it off, though. 

Jasmine H was fantastic but Aaron has a strange body type for a dancer, so he looked kind of awkward to me, although he danced very well.

I wasn't as enamored with the Hayley & Curtis HH as the judges were. 

I liked Amy from the beginning and FikShun really pulled it off.

I think my favorite routines of the evening were Jasmine M & Alan and Malece & Jade, both choreographed by Travis. 

This is going to be a great season!


----------



## FMH

Blind fold number was beautiful - as beautiful as the couple dancing it. Stunning!


----------



## FMH

Blueprint and Brittney just knocked it out of the park. Loved it so much! There was one moment where I got up and jumped out of my chair.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Catching up to the Green Mile now! I'm slightly spoiled for who gets in because I've scanned some of y'all's comments on the two performance episodes, but I'm happy with the two names I recognize (Bluprint and Malece).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Omg I'll try not to clog up everyone's inboxes, but I'm only one performance in (Fik-shun and Mariah's hip hop) and I loooove it!! They're so good!

(I'll update this post with further comments, like I did last year, so people can read them at kboards.com instead of getting a billion emails from me.)

But hm, I wonder what will happen with the guy that had to withdraw? (You guys probably already know. )

Additional comments from the Green Mile / first performance show:

- This contemporary is quite lovely too! Extraordinary!
- AARON! I'm so happy for him! I hope he doesn't feel bad about coming in due to an injury... 11 is nothing to sneeze at!
- Pretty good tap number. And this might sound goofy, but I really like the eclectic costumes.
- BLUPRINT'S FACE WHEN TWITCH SAYS HE'S IN!!! <3
- Love the Christopher Scott routine with him and Jade, too. Those lime green ties are so rad! (Jade really does do facial expressions better than Bluprint, though.)
- Love Mia Michaels' piece to "Stay." But I'm kind of a sucker for that song, too. And Malece was one of my tops from the moment we met her.
- Pitting brothers against each other? Oh man, SYTYCD, that's just cold.
- Sorry, ballroom, I'm still kind of bored by you. But I like the dancers, and I'll take this moment to say how much I like this Green Mile/Intro of the Dancers by Genre format. This is the second or third year of it, right? It's a keeper, IMO.
- Hm, I really liked some elements of Sonya's (the middle hard-hitting section) but wasn't sure the two girls danced it compatibly.
*- WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW this sand piece!!! Now I know what you guys were raving about. And you know who really stood out for me? Aaron (the tapper) and Nico.*
- HAAAATE the costumes with a passion -- but the girls' routine is kinda cool. I loved how it looked in rehearsals.
- Sonya's final piece was okay. I think I had trouble really processing it because of the camera choices. For big group numbers like this, I'd rather get a more overall look, but they keep doing side shots and close-ins.

Can't wait for the next ep! And haha I don't have to. Yay for DVR.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Omg I'll try not to clog up everyone's inboxes, but I'm only one performance in (Fik-shun and Mariah's hip hop) and I loooove it!! They're so good!
> 
> (I'll update this post with further comments, like I did last year, so people can read them at kboards.com instead of getting a billion emails from me.)
> 
> But hm, I wonder what will happen with the guy that had to withdraw? (You guys probably already know. )


We don't now what happened with Emilio, but we do know who took his place. You'll see during the show you're watching.


----------



## jabeard

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We don't now what happened with Emilio, but we do know who took his place. You'll see during the show you're watching.


Emilio suffered a head injury. They have been sparse on the details, but the rumors is he needed some minor surgery.

It may have also just been the doctors wouldn't sign-off (that's happened a few times in the past if I recall correctly).


----------



## Brownskins

Saw last night's episode...

Okay, seems like the bias of the audition clips are with reason - I think Amy and Fiq-shun lived up to the hype, both with passion and precision.  I think it's lucky (?) though that almost everyone were out of genre except for Amy, Jasmine M., Jasmine H. and Malece.  I guess its bound to happen since Contemporary and Jazz seem so interchangeable and there are a lot of Contemporary dancers in the Top 20.  

Bluprint and Brittany pulled off the Afro-jazz number.  The blindfold number was scary if they had made a miscalculation - so I don't blame Alan if he had to make sure he was accurate in his blocking (impacting his "emotional acting").  If Jasmine fell, it would have been on him.  Finally, the waltz was great - very Disney-like, and movie camera-ready, in my opinion.


----------



## jabeard

Brownskins said:


> Saw last night's episode...
> 
> Okay, seems like the bias of the audition clips are with reason - I think Amy and Fiq-shun lived up to the hype, both with passion and precision. I think it's lucky (?) though that almost everyone were out of genre except for Amy, Jasmine M., Jasmine H. and Malece. I guess its bound to happen since Contemporary and Jazz seem so interchangeable and there are a lot of Contemporary dancers in the Top 20.
> 
> Bluprint and Brittany pulled off the Afro-jazz number. The blindfold number was scary if they had made a miscalculation - so I don't blame Alan if he had to make sure he was accurate in his blocking (impacting his "emotional acting"). If Jasmine fell, it would have been on him. Finally, the waltz was great - very Disney-like, and movie camera-ready, in my opinion.


I was very impressed with Blueprint. I don't know, I guess I just kept expecting him to choke if it wasn't at least in the neighborhood of animation, tutting, etc.

But, in general, there were a lot of pleasant surprises in general.

Speaking of cameras, I like how the long unbroken shot and clever staging really elevated that opening number, though they needed to choregraph about five seconds more material for Mary and her partner because they didn't pull away quite quick enough and it had this very repetitive Disney animatronic robot vibe to it.


----------



## Brownskins

jabeard said:


> Speaking of cameras, I like how the long unbroken shot and clever staging really elevated that opening number, though they needed to choregraph about five seconds more material for Mary and her partner because they didn't pull away quite quick enough and it had this very repetitive Disney animatronic robot vibe to it.


Ha ha ha - I like that description "animatronic vibe" - cause I felt the same thing and even wondered if that hurt Mary's neck!

The whole opening number had a "Step Up" feel to it, so I'm sure there was some collaboration with Adam Shankman's videographers there (who in turn may have infused input from SYTYCD in other countries as well).


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Yes, it was a great night of dance, and you're all right: Nigel's and Mary's  biases are quite evident, but we've learned to expect that. Amy, Melece, and both Jasmines are favorites of mine. Travis' blindfold piece was the standout for me, and I'm quite sure they're safe!

The waltz, the hip-hop number the judges were so critical of, and perhaps the Broadway number could be in the bottom three, but there are always shocks and surprises, right?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

OH. MY. GOD.

I just watched the "Puttin' on the Ritz" number, and it was SO FABULOUS!!! I might have to put that in my top 10 of all time SYTYCD numbers. I loved all the cameos, plus the behind-the-scenes look at the studio, and all without sacrificing great dance!

And once again, Aaron really stood out to me, along with Mariah and both Jasmines.

Anyhoot, more comments on this ep to come below...

- Who does Carlos remind me of?? A past contestant, but I can't put my finger on who...
- Love the mod yellow costumes. And generally I'd say this is probably one of the better jive routines. It actually held my attention. Not technically superb, but entertaining.
- Mariah does pull faces and have an open mouth a lot (usually one of my pet peeves) but somehow I think she pulls it off... I think because she's fully performing, not just slack-jawed while she focuses.

- Hm, not sure about this new voting system... Allocating multiple votes? Thoughts, you guys?

- Jasmine's movements are so lovely in this blindfold piece.
- I do think their mouths/faces could be performing more, since that's all we get to see.
- Er, Alan's shirt is awkward... Why the random sheer panels?!

- So glad they didn't keep the screen black and white for the whole dance...
- Malece is rocking this.
- Not sure Jade was given much/enough to do? I don't know, he didn't have much presence for me in this piece.

- Ugh, Tyce Broadway...
- How enormous are Jenna's eyes?!
- Hm, okay, that was better than I expected!

- Wow, BluPrint's really doing a pretty good job being loose!

- Marco and Cyrus!!!! <3
- Alexis and Nico aren't really in sync, but I like both of them a lot, lol.

- Yuck. Makenzie's costume looks like a quinceañera dress.
- I like the song, and I guess the dancing is good, but I'm bored...

- Lol "the giant couple." I love them both.
- JASMINE WOW.
- I think Aaron is holding his own, but unfortunately in contrast to Jasmine's fluidity and grace, he looks a bit... hulking.

- Wayne Brady has been cute but inessential as a judge so far -- however, I love him, and I especially love his responses to Jasmine and Aaron, lol!

- Definitely a sexy routine, but I didn't get into it until they started dancing in sync.

- Fik-shun and Amy did a really nice job! Their expressions/performance was especially strong.

Overall this is a fantastic group. I'm definitely impressed. Sad to see any of them go already...


----------



## jabeard

What new system? Voting for one girl and one guy? If you just mean that, they've been doing that since last season, so it's newish though not strictly speaking new. 

I don't recall anything else being mentioned, but, admittedly, I tend to only pay close attention when actual dancing or dancing critiquing is going on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think the multiple votes are going to work out just fine. For example, with one vote, I can only vote for Jasmine M or Malece. With 20 votes, I can split them evenly, or if I like Jasmine a bit more, give her 12 and Malece 8. I think it's a lot more flexible system.

Hope they're doing top girl and top guy again.


----------



## jabeard

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think the multiple votes are going to work out just fine. For example, with one vote, I can only vote for Jasmine M or Malece. With 20 votes, I can split them evenly, or if I like Jasmine a bit more, give her 12 and Malece 8. I think it's a lot more flexible system.
> 
> Hope they're doing top girl and top guy again.


Oh, so there are straight-up multiple votes now? How interesting. I never vote until the very end, though I kind of like the idea for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

New system = you have 20 votes you can split between dancers, instead of just 1 vote for your favorite.

It's a more flexible system, but I'm not sure if it's a more fair/accurate system...

{shrug}

But it's just a dance competition, not a political office.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> But it's just a dance competition, not a political office.


I think I get more upset when my favorite dancers go home than when my political pick loses.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, last night's bottom 3 couples was something of a surprise and I'm not sure if the right choices were made by the audience or judges. The thing is, all the dancers are good and each elimination will be disappointing.

Having said that, for me the weakest dancer last night was Blue Print. He's clearly out of his league with some of the dance styles and didn't rise to the challenge. He said during rehearsals that he was having trouble with pirouettes, but I didn't see him do any in the number. The routine was greatly simplified for him, (though not so much for his partner) which just exposed his lack of skill. Whether he'll be in the bottom 3 next week? Who knows?

I'm also not a fan of  results being announced at the beginning of the show. Let the dancers dance with anticipation, then do it. It's  more classy and will keep the viewers tuned in.


----------



## Cuechick

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm also not a fan of results being announced at the beginning of the show. Let the dancers dance with anticipation, then do it. It's more classy and will keep the viewers tuned in.


I totally agree!


----------



## Meemo

Cuechick said:


> I totally agree!


Me too - it just seems mean. I liked the way they did it last season better.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, last night's bottom 3 couples was something of a surprise and I'm not sure if the right choices were made by the audience or judges. The thing is, all the dancers are good and each elimination will be disappointing.
> 
> Having said that, for me the weakest dancer last night was Blue Print. He's clearly out of his league with some of the dance styles and didn't rise to the challenge. He said during rehearsals that he was having trouble with pirouettes, but I didn't see him do any in the number. The routine was greatly simplified for him, (though not so much for his partner) which just exposed his lack of skill. Whether he'll be in the bottom 3 next week? Who knows?
> 
> I'm also not a fan of results being announced at the beginning of the show. Let the dancers dance with anticipation, then do it. It's more classy and will keep the viewers tuned in.


Completely agree with all of this. It was super awkward the way Cat was like, "I know you're going to... dance for us like it's your last performance on the show... and do us proud." 

(Also, Cat did not look great that night. I wasn't a fan of the dress or the hair/makeup at all.)

_Edited to add: I love Cat, btw! Not trying to pick on her in my comments here!_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I agree that they should do the eliminations at the end, in a way. When they do it at the end, the dancer may have had the best night of his/her life and then gets eliminated and that's got to hurt. But it's still better than doing it at the beginning.

Watch out for spoilers. I'm recapping.

I didn't get to watch it Tuesday, so I watched it on youtube. This won't be in order because I just watched them as I found them.



Spoiler



Shocking that Alan was in the bottom. That AT had me holding my breath. Alan was in his element so I expected him to be spectacular, but I think Leonardo gave him more to do than is usual in an AT, which really showcased his talent. And those lifts! Jasmine M. danced it like she's been doing the AT all her life. Nigel once commented about the way Chelsie used her legs, and I get the same vibe from JM. Fabulous.

Jasmine H and Aaron. I didn't even recognize Aaron in the wifebeater and hat. I certainly wouldn't have known he was a tapper. He really brought it. JH has elegance and strength and passion and those two dancing together are dynamite.

Malece and Jade. The costumes were absolutely beautiful, but distracted from the dancing. When I could get past that swirling color, I thought they were both weak.

Bluprint and Brittany. Well, she's gone and I thought she did a fantastic job with that Afro Jazz last week. I think Bluprint will be in danger next week.

Amy and Fikshun, too adorable for words.

Mariah and Carlos. Waaaahhhh!  But he was wonderful tonight and you can't tell me Mariah hasn't had other training. You don't learn extensions and toe pointing like that in a week. Love her and I'm so glad she's staying, but you could see she was devastated about Carlos leaving.

Alexis and Nico. Thought they would be gone for sure after Nigel's comments last week. Lucky for Nico they drew contemporary this week.

Tucker and Jenna. I kept saying, where's the cha-cha? Nigel's going to call Dmitry on this one, and he didn't disappoint me. They did a great job, though. Dmitry usually does a lot better.

Hayley and Curtis/Mackenzie and Paul, Solid routines, good dancing, but not as impressive as some of the others.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I pretty much agree with your recap, Gertie, so I'll skip mine this week, haha.

Btw, thanks for the YouTube tip! That's not a bad way to watch, especially when my fiancé has commandeered the TV for live sports. 

Also, random, but how adorable was Napoleon in that National Dance Day segment, with his baby strapped to his chest?! Lol. I love them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I pretty much agree with your recap, Gertie, so I'll skip mine this week, haha.
> 
> Btw, thanks for the YouTube tip! That's not a bad way to watch, especially when my fiancé has commandeered the TV for live sports.
> 
> Also, random, but how adorable was Napoleon in that National Dance Day segment, with his baby strapped to his chest?! Lol. I love them.


I didn't see that! I'll see if it's on youtube. NappyTabs is just the sweetest couple.


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Completely agree with all of this. It was super awkward the way Cat was like, "I know you're going to... dance for us like it's your last performance on the show... and do us proud."
> 
> (Also, Cat did not look great that night. I wasn't a fan of the dress or the hair/makeup at all.)
> 
> _Edited to add: I love Cat, btw! Not trying to pick on her in my comments here!_


Why not announce the bottom 3 at the beginning, drop the "dance for your life" thing, and let their performance be the "dance for your life". Surely they considered that - would love to know why they decided against it. Or just let the votes decide and take the judges out of it except for maybe the option of saving one guy and one girl for the season - to hear them say "Sorry to see you go, America got it wrong" - well judges, you made the final decision. Those comments ring a bit hollow.


----------



## geoffthomas

And if the judges are going to say "America got it wrong" then they really ought to say who should have gone instead......but I don't think that is going to happen.

just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> Everyone saw that, after the Twittersplosion, SYTYCD changed the show format, right?
> 
> 
> At the beginning, they're going to announce the bottom-6 and immediately save 2.
> 
> The endangered-4 will dance for their lives.
> 
> The rest of the dance performances for next week's bottom-6 will ensue (bulk of show.)
> 
> The endangered-4 will be told who leaving and who is saved via dancing.
> 
> 
> Much better format. I think people may have tuned out if they just announced who's going home.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Ahhh, the power of the tweople! Much better for the audience and the contestants.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Loved that opening number!

More comments to come below. Apologies for typos or weirdness, I'm on my ipad mini.

- oh poor jade... He looked so grumpy about it, too.
- but does that mean we don't have to lose a guy tonight?
- HA! a nod to the twitter controversy.
- why on earth is


Spoiler



Curtis


 in the bottom 3 Dislike. 
- I liked


Spoiler



jasmine's


 solo best, but I suspect most people will prefer


Spoiler



Jenna's


, and that


Spoiler



Alexis


 will go home.
- sorry, I found the paso boring.
- jasmine and Aaron are always such a pleasure to watch! Something about his costume makes him look extra big, though. Not as graceful, even though his movements ARE.
- that didn't surpass ade and Melissa's "this woman's work" cancer piece, but it was pretty.
- the jazz was really interesting/original, but kind of petered out. Still, a nice change of pace from what we normally see. And I agree with Mary: the beginning and end were best.
- omg hahaha I love that one of the dance day submissions included a doll in a baby contraption, parodying Napoleon with the baby!
- whoooooa, this Michael Jackson piece is really working for me in a way I did not expect!! And it's such a refreshing change for both Jenna and tucker! Might be my fave of the night. And lol yeah I agree it was "hip jazz" -- but I liked it!
- wow, malece was really well served by having Marco as her partner. Nice to see jade smiling for her/them afterward.
- ok, yes, hayley is smoking hot, but do they have to keep trying to reduce the amount of cloth they use for her costumes? This routine is not really working for me either. Curtis might be in trouble...
- the hypnotizing piece was good, but I think it could have been great. Maybe that's just my theme for the night, though...
- is bluprint really a hip hopper? Or an animator? He's looking average to me In this, but Mariah, as usual, is killing it. I think it's her performance, her face. She's always so IN her dancing.

I think they saved the wrong girl, but I'm not surprised.


Spoiler



I thought Nigel might pull hard for a tapper. And even if that's not how/why it went down, she offers something different than jasmine.


 also, it's kind of perversely ironic that


Spoiler



they told jasmine to have more confidence in herself, then cut her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not a great night overall. I missed the first couple of minutes so I missed the opening number. I'll catch it on youtube some time this week. 

Too bad about Jade. I think he could have hung on for a few more weeks. 

When I saw Jasmine M in the bottom, I said, how could this be? If they cut her, I'm going to be so upset. Then the judges critique of her performance with Alan and their praising of Alexis and Jenna, and I knew she was history. Ah, well, I'm sure I'll be upset several more times as the season goes on.

Jasmine H, Aaron, Malece, Tucker and Mariah were the standouts for me tonight. Did not care for some of the contemporary pieces. I had to laugh at Nigel's Funny Face comment, but he was really right on. I remember Audrey Hepburn's beatnik dance and it had the same flavor.

Jenna looked awful in those pants.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Jasmine M got cut! She was one of my favorites! NOOOOOOOOOO! The "blindfold" dance was astonishing! After all the crit praise, I can't believe they threw her under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really warmed up to Jenna. I can see that she's a very good ballroom dancer, but Whitney and Lindsey from Season 9 were both substantially better, IMMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Agree with you about JEnna.

Conspiracy theory. Nigel already has his fave picked out and JM was a threat.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Yeah, it was an okay night, as far as choreography goes. I wasn't overly surprised by the bottom 3, and I think Jenna and Alexis might not make it to the top ten, but we'll see.

I did like the new team of choreographers and thought theirs was the most unusual/interesting dance of the night. I think their last name is Madrid but didn't catch their first names.

I'm like that new choreographers are being introduced to the program. It keeps things fresh for me. I love Sonya Tayeh, but I can pretty well predict her style now. I also liked Jean Marc's choreography last night, but I think it would have worked better with stronger dancers. Amy and Fik Shun were okay, but I pictured others doing it better.


----------



## jabeard

> bluprint really a hip hopper? Or an animator?


Both.

That's the thing. Hip-hop "dance" is a family of styles more (older styles like breaking and popping and much newer styles like krumping) linked by the roots in informal street dance culture and hip-hop music culture than a particular style. Animation has elements of roboting, popping, et cetera.

I missed some of the show the other night, but I think I overheard the end of Nigel even acknowledging that.

This was always in painful relief back when MTV's America's Best Dance Crew was still on. I mean it was an unabashed hip-hop dance show, even if watered down, even more directly maintaining a lot of elements of hip-hop dance culture (more explicit head-to-head battles, though we've seen that a bit on recent seasons with SYYTYCD). That said, every crew was very distinct. Yes, there usually were a couple of outlier non hip-hop crew, but after a few episodes, you'd get down to people with core styles that were definitely hip-hop yet very different and the execution would often suffer. You'd have these wizards of popping who suffered if they were forced to do breaking, for example, and vice versa. At one point, they had members of the crew that developed krumping, and despite several of the judges basically fawning over them (they are hip-hop dance royalty in a sense, after all), that crew kept getting dinged because they were the kings of krumping...not quite as much other hip-hop stuff.

Getting back to SYYTYCD though, all that said, it's actually somewhat weird that they seem to think that Blu-Print should do all that well in the typical kind of hip-hop (incidentally, as far as I can tell, SYYTYCD basically invented/pioneered 'lyrical hip-hop') that gets choreographed on the show (except maybe some of the Christopher Scott stuff, I suppose) because it's more a dance cultural link than a technical link, in the end.

It's striking though the difference between Blu-Print and Cyrus. Arguably, Blu-print is a better dancer on the technical merits, but Cyrus has about 10x the personality, so it wasn't as surprising he went as far as he did even though pretty much every week they acknowledged his dancing wasn't the best technically. Blu-Print's lack of personality, especially next to the fire of Mariah, is going to get him sense home sooner than later.

RE: Sonya

Although I love her choreo, she's so distinctive to me that I can often call her as the choregrapher just on the outfits the people are wearing.

I don't know if that's a good thing or bad thing though. I guess it's good to have a really distinctive style, but maybe it's also good to be able to surprise people more?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't feel that Cyrus got through on _just _his personality. Every week I would say he should be gone because there were others that were better and deserved to stay. But every week, he would pull it off.

BluPrint isn't pulling it off and you're right, he'll look even worse against Mariah. I'll miss his hair.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

jabeard said:


> That's the thing. Hip-hop "dance" is a family of styles more (older styles like breaking and popping and much newer styles like krumping) linked by the roots in informal street dance culture and hip-hop music culture than a particular style. Animation has elements of roboting, popping, et cetera.


Thanks for your post! I think it supports my question (and implied point), which is that animation is a subset of hip hop, which means I wouldn't necessarily expect an animator to be able to dance all the other styles.

Like sculpting. If you're a sculptor, yes you're an artist, but I wouldn't expect you to be able to go out and paint me a replica of Monet's water lilies.

So yeah, I think it's weird that they expect him to thrive in ALL forms of hip hop, and unhelpful that they (well okay, Mariah this time) would refer to him in a way that would set that expectation for the audience as well.

I also don't personally think he's any better at dancing than Cyrus, and fully agree that his personality is not shining through as strongly. I like him, but don't at all understand why he's still here and Carlos isn't.


----------



## jabeard

Kristan,

Yeah, I definitely think their implication that Cyrus should be able to handle any hip-hop a bit off. I forget if he discussed his previous training. It may very well be that he has had some training/practice in other styles that he mentioned, though.

One thing that Nigel mentioned about Cyrus last season is that he had a very good natural sense for very minor details of pieces (such as the value of off-beats) and if properly trained could become a great choreographer. 

It looks like they are helping to train him up because I'm pretty sure I've seen him (I don't tend to pay as much attention during those to be honest), ever so briefly, in some of the choreo clips.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm, wonder why there was no ep last night...

Btw, did anyone else see the list of All-Stars that are supposed to be on this season? Wikipedia says...

"All-Stars (former contestants from past seasons who will partner, but not compete, with the new contestants) will be returning as a feature of season 10's format. Confirmed All-Stars for season 10 include Stephen 'tWitch' Boss, Witney Carson, Lauren Froderman, Neil Haskell, Allison Holker, Mark Kanemura, Kathryn McCormick, Robert Roldan and Dominic "D-Trix" Sandoval."


----------



## geoffthomas

That is a nice list of "all-stars".  
There are now so many great past competitors to choose from.


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hm, wonder why there was no ep last night...
> 
> Btw, did anyone else see the list of All-Stars that are supposed to be on this season? Wikipedia says...
> 
> "All-Stars (former contestants from past seasons who will partner, but not compete, with the new contestants) will be returning as a feature of season 10's format. Confirmed All-Stars for season 10 include Stephen 'tWitch' Boss, Witney Carson, Lauren Froderman, Neil Haskell, Allison Holker, Mark Kanemura, Kathryn McCormick, Robert Roldan and Dominic "D-Trix" Sandoval."


Coincidentally enough - no episode last night because of the baseball All-Star game. I did finally watch last week's episode though. Loved seeing Marko back to dance with Malece.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Excellent all-star lineup. I'll have to watch it on youtube next week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

In spite of the slight technical difficulties with those red ribbons, the Travis Wall piece with Tucker and Jenna was remarkable.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, I loved "Call Me Maybe," but Carly Rae is really not adding much to the judging panel...

Also, Mariah *performed* her heart out as always, but that routine did not do her or BluPrint any favors.


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree - liked it a lot. (the Travis routine).
And the Mariah and BluPrint routine was "rough" - I thought they missed several connections.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

"Hip hop Tinkerbell" - haha, I love that! And totally agree. Malece was fairly good (only a couple iffy moments) whereas Alan... eh.

"I thought they missed several connections." (Re: Mariah and BluPrint)

Yup, and it just felt labored. Kind of like Alexis and Nico's routine, where you could see the mechanics behind the dancing.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Not sure that ladder piece was as spectacular as it should have/could have been... And again, I felt like I could see some mechanics (and possibly even missed -- or at least awkward -- connections). Bummer for me, since there were also some amazing moments (like her over the back thingie!) and because I really like both Curtis and Hayley.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Uh, am I the only one who was underwhelmed by the Tyce piece? I was surprised by the judges' strong praise. Amy and Fikshun are still a very strong couple though. 

Mackenzie and Paul were a pleasant surprise! Maybe wasn't the best hip hop ever, but it showcased personality for them, in spades. I loved how the 20s/30s moves got in there too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Aaron and Jasmine are just such a pleasure to watch! Quickstep be darned.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fox posted all the dances but no pre-package or judges comments or eliminations.

Amy and Fik-shun really stood out for me. They are not only an adorable couple, but they sure can dance the heck out of anything they're given.

I thought Jasmine was flat-footed and her legs seemed heavy to me. She didn't have the grace and elegance she usually has. But I enjoy them as a couple anyway.

Was it just me watching on the computer or was the stage really dark on all the numbers.

Eliminations.


Spoiler



Blu-Print


, okay. Expected. But


Spoiler



Mariah


? Bummed. I think he brought her down, really.


----------



## Brownskins

Bright lights are on Fiq-shun, Amy, Aaron, Jasmine, Paul and Mackenzie.  However, it would be more interesting if the 2 ballroom folks - Alan and Jenna - also make it to the top ten. 

The remaining 2 slots to... a toss up among Hayley, Tucker, Nico and Malece.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

How weird not to have the boys dance for their lives...

NappyTabs baby in the National Dance Day segment again! Plus an announcement about Twitch and Allison! <3


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Not sure how great they danced it, but Tucker really surprised me with his swag! He was definitely getting into the routine, and that makes a big difference.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hayley is just stunning.

My only complaint about the routine is that it didn't use the floor enough -- as in, move around the stage.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oof!! Great save by Amy. I think that was maybe Fikshun's fault for spilling the water? Whatever, fabulous routine!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Malece was okay, but Alan really comes alive in his own style.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm not at all surprised, but I'm particularly sad about the guy they sent home. I don't understand why he's been in the bottom so often.


----------



## CatherineM

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm not at all surprised, but I'm particularly sad about the guy they sent home. I don't understand why he's been in the bottom so often.


I don't understand why all judge each other.

Judgement is wicked and only serves the sponsors.

TV sucks.


----------



## Meemo

CatherineM said:


> I don't understand why all judge each other.
> 
> Judgement is wicked and only serves the sponsors.
> 
> TV sucks.


Actually I appreciate the judges' comments. I don't have any kind of dance background, other than having watched my daughter on the dance team in high school and learning what they look for in competitions there, so I find it interesting to learn what they look for in the dancers' performances.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Last week was a hectic week for me, so I completely forgot to check in with you all, so I'll say is that the routines were okay and for me the standout was the Travis's routine with the red ropes. Not surprised by the couple sent home either.

So, for me, last night the choreography was more interesting (forgot the young lady's name who danced the tango but man, she really rose to the challenge!), but I think what struck me most about the evening was that Jasmine was in the bottom three. Yikes! Not what I would have expected or wanted. She's stunning to watch, but she was saddled with the dreaded two-step and perhaps that didn't work in her favor. Again, I'm not surprised by who went home went night. Let's face it, they're all good, and totally amazing in their own genres.

I'm delighted to see the top ten all-star list. Plenty of my favorites are on it. And did anyone notice that Alex Wong was in the audience last night? It made me wonder if he might be putting in an appearance on the show.

Although we have another week of eliminations to go, I'm ready for partner changes now. the Melece-Fik Shun being such an adorable couple doing adorable routines is becoming a tad repetitive, as the judges alluded to last night.

Looking forward to next week to see who the top ten will be!!

Debra


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hayley is the one who did the tango, and she's definitely one of my faves at this point.

I think you mean Amy and Fik-shun, not Malece. (Malece is the tiny blonde -- "hip hop tinkerbell" from two weeks ago.) But regardless, I agree that switching out partners -- and introducing All-Stars -- will be a nice change.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hayley is the one who did the tango, and she's definitely one of my faves at this point.
> 
> I think you mean Amy and Fik-shun, not Malece. (Malece is the tiny blonde -- "hip hop tinkerbell" from two weeks ago.) But regardless, I agree that switching out partners -- and introducing All-Stars -- will be a nice change.


Yes, you're quite right, thank you! I'll do better with names once we get down to the top ten


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hayley is the one who did the tango, and she's definitely one of my faves at this point.


She's really good. My daughter is convinced that Hayley is the sister of one of her friends. Sounds like her, looks like her, and is from the same state. Even her husband agreed. I need to remember to ask her if she ever found out.


----------



## Cuechick

This highlights one of the problems with this season, all the brunettes look very similar! I still don't know one from the other! The little blonde has an advantage imo because her hair makes her so distinctive.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cuechick said:


> This highlights one of the problems with this season, all the brunettes look very similar! I still don't know one from the other! The little blonde has an advantage imo because her hair makes her so distinctive.


At this point, I've gotten familiar enough with everyone, but omigosh yes, I totally felt the same way in earlier episodes!!


----------



## Cuechick

Well so much for that advantage!


Spoiler



I was not happy about her going, I thought she had a good shot at winning... oh well. The judges clearly have a bias of Jenna... but I can see why.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

After the judges trashed


Spoiler



Alan and Malece


, it was pretty much assured they were goners. I think her costume was horrible and made her look awkward.

On the positive side, Hayley and Nico, Alex and Jenna, Aaron and Jasmine. WOW!!! Alex dominated the stage as always, but I have to say Jenna complimented him beautifully.

Nappy/Tabs brought out the best in the guys, but after their strong performance, the girls looked weak. Not that they _were _weak. Just that they _looked _weak in comparison.

Can't wait for the all-stars next week.

The All-Stars include Brandon Bryant (Season Five), Witney Carson (Season Nine), Comfort Fedoke (Season Four), Marko Germar (Season Eight), Neil Haskell (Season Three), Jakob Karr (Season Six), Kathryn McCormick (Season Six), Melanie Moore (Season Eight), Robert Roldan (Season Seven) and tWitch (Season Four)

Doesn't look like a complete list to me. I can't imagine Alison not being there and I don't see Alex listed. Hoping for Mark as well.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm just catching up on my lunch break right now... I'll compile comments below, but having read y'all's posts, I already know who's out. Based on what we've seen from previous episodes, I think the guy was the right call (sweet as he is). The girl I'm less sure about, but they're all pretty strong at this point.

On to the show!

Omg what kind of weird Barbie wedding dress is Cat wearing??! I like the leaf print, but... 
By contrast, I'm totally digging Napoleon's look tonight (glasses, jacket).
And WHY is everyone getting injured this year?! Someone new every week. 



Spoiler



Amy


 looked pretty heartbroken that they didn't save her right away.
I feel like


Spoiler



Jenna


 is a judges' favorite, though. Despite the fact that she's been in America's bottom 3 several times now...

Omg I think the judges made a mistake.


Spoiler



Malece's solo was spectacular. As was Amy's. I think Jenna should have gone.





Spoiler



Alan's


 solo was pretty good too! Normally ballroom bores me, but this didn't.

Hayley reminds me a bit of Kathryn from a couple seasons ago. Just beautiful to watch, really talented, and seems like a great person all around. And they've talked a few times about Amy being fearless, but I see that in Hayley too. She's quiet about it, but she really goes all-out even with the boldest stunts and tricks.

What am I missing? Malece and Alan's routine was pretty cute.

Is Jean Marc Generoux (sp?) not the cutest?!?! I love him.
Tucker and Jenna both come off really well in the pre-dance package too.
ALEX. IS. GREAT.
(I wonder how he feels about doing this more commercial work, vs. being in the ballet...)

Okay, I have really held myself back from complaining about this this season, but OMG the lightning and costuming department REALLY NEED TO WORK TOGETHER BETTER. This Mackenzie/Paul piece is ridiculous! I can't see their movements! NOT HAPPY.

From what LITTLE I could see, they did a great job. Mostly I'm extrapolating from the pre-routine package though.
Mackenzie looks more and more beautiful/stunning every week, too. Not sure if I'm just learning to distinguish her, or if they're making her up differently.

Wow... I found Amy and Fik-sun's piece really touching. Jean Marc's intent for them to say goodbye to their partnership through this dance... Yeah, I'm all teary.

Haha, loved the choreography and performance of the NappyTabs routine with Aaron and Jasmine!! Just hated the distracting costumes...

I ADORE the clip of Tabitha talking about being tough and masculine. Especially when you glance at Napoleon next to her, and see how he's looking at her with complete adoration. They are my favorites ever! 

I quite enjoyed both group performances!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just gonna go ahead and call this out from my (always too-long) commentary:

"I ADORE the clip of Tabitha talking about being tough and masculine. Especially when you glance at Napoleon next to her, and see how he's looking at her with complete adoration. They are my favorites ever! "


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Overall, I thought the numbers were much better this week than they had been in the previous two weeks. There was really great choreography from so many. The lifts in the Sean Cheeseman number blew me away!! The group number with the guys and the rope was amazing, so the girls' group piece didn't quite measure up for me.

When I heard the bottom 3 girls' names called, I was surprised because Amy and Melece seemed to be so popular. But then I started thinking about Nigel's comments last week, and how he didn't understand why MacKenzie and Hayley weren't getting more votes. I know MacKenzie's been in the bottom before; can't remember about Hayley, but I do know that their names and personalities and dancing are much more familiar to me than they were three weeks ago. Those girls' are beginning to look like this year's dark horses.

I wasn't surprised by the eliminations. Given the two people the judges instantly saved, the writing was on the wall.

I was happy to see Kenny Ortega back in the judge's seat, and what's up with Cat Deeley's stylist? My hubby noticed that the dresses are pretty horrible compared to previous years. And I agree about the lighting for some of the numbers. Totally off the mark in a couple of spots.

I'm so looking forward to the all-stars next week and was delighted to see Alex Wong back last night!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan, just wanted to follow up on your comment about costumes and lighting. 

I mentioned Malece's costume, but when Jasmine and Aaron came on, I said to my Mom, "What in heaven's name is that costume supposed to be?" I can't believe Jasmine turned in such a great performance wearing that awful whatever-it-was.

And the lighting has been so dark. I mentioned that a couple of weeks ago, thinking it was because I was watching it on my laptop, but it was just as bad last night on the TV.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> ...and what's up with Cat Deeley's stylist? My hubby noticed that the dresses are pretty horrible compared to previous years. And I agree about the lighting for some of the numbers. Totally off the mark in a couple of spots.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And the lighting has been so dark. I mentioned that a couple of weeks ago, thinking it was because I was watching it on my laptop, but it was just as bad last night on the TV.


SO GLAD it's not just me! Honestly, I complain about it every year, so I figured why bother this time? But I just could not hold my tongue any longer...

And yeah, seriously, Cat is amazing. Why are they making her all wonky this year?? I mean, she's not oompa loompa orange like last season, so that's a plus...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> SO GLAD it's not just me! Honestly, I complain about it every year, so I figured why bother this time? But I just could not hold my tongue any longer...
> 
> And yeah, seriously, Cat is amazing. Why are they making her all wonky this year?? I mean, she's not oompa loompa orange like last season, so that's a plus...


The lighting has gone from bad to worse since they moved to a bigger stage.

Cat's dress was the worst. She's five ten, for heaven's sake and they're trying to make her look like Mary Jane.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Cat pulls off the slinky thing real good, they ought to let her do that.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just found this link - interviews with some of the All-Stars: http://www.thebacklot.com/video/all-stars-so-you-think-you-can-dance-season-10/?social=tw

About to watch them all myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just found this link - interviews with some of the All-Stars: http://www.thebacklot.com/video/all-stars-so-you-think-you-can-dance-season-10/?social=tw
> 
> About to watch them all myself.


Yes! Mark is back!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Omg Twitch talks about how he and Allison got together, and it's adorable!

Lauren Froderman is really cute in her interview too. She sounds so put-together!

_Edited to add: Whoa, Allison has a daughter? Somehow I never thought about these guys having kids. They seem so young!! But maybe that was mentioned in her season, which I believe was 2. I started watching partway through 3._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Omg Twitch talks about how he and Allison got together, and it's adorable!
> 
> Lauren Froderman is really cute in her interview too. She sounds so put-together!
> 
> _Edited to add: Whoa, Allison has a daughter? Somehow I never thought about these guys having kids. They seem so young!! But maybe that was mentioned in her season, which I believe was 2. I started watching partway through 3._


Allison's daughter is Weslie Renae Fowler born 5/26/08. She's not Twitch's. Allison was 18 when she was on sytycd and 20 when she had Weslie, by her then fiance. Guess that didn't work out. She and Twitch have only been together for a few years.

Can't believe Weslie is five already. She's absolutely beautiful, just like her Momma.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sorry, my comments were unclear: I didn't think the daughter was Twitch's. My "these guys" was meant more broadly, to mean the SYTYCD top 20s. I know lots of auditioners have kids, but I don't recall any of them making it through to the competition...

Omigoodness, thanks to your post I googled the daughter's name, and came up with this, and it's pretty much the cutest ever! http://www.dancespirit.com/2012/08/it-takes-two-twitch-and-allisons-love-story/ (Scroll down for the pic of all 3 of them!)

_Edited to add: Omg not only is the pic adorable, the whole thing is just so sweet. I was actually in tears towards the end. I'm so happy for them!! (And it's neat to see who they stayed friends with from the show.)_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Sorry, my comments were unclear: I didn't think the daughter was Twitch's. My "these guys" was meant more broadly, to mean the SYTYCD top 20s. I know lots of auditioners have kids, but I don't recall any of them making it through to the competition...
> 
> Omigoodness, thanks to your post I googled the daughter's name, and came up with this, and it's pretty much the cutest ever! http://www.dancespirit.com/2012/08/it-takes-two-twitch-and-allisons-love-story/ (Scroll down for the pic of all 3 of them!)
> 
> _Edited to add: Omg not only is the pic adorable, the whole thing is just so sweet. I was actually in tears towards the end. I'm so happy for them!! (And it's neat to see who they stayed friends with from the show.)_


Thanks for that article. Great pix.

Geez, Twitch, are you thick or what? Allison should have just picked up a 2x4 and hit him over the head with it!

I'm glad he's pursuing an acting career. I was very impressed with the work he did on _Bones_.


----------



## Brownskins

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm glad he's pursuing an acting career. I was very impressed with the work he did on _Bones_.


Hmmmm... interesting comment Gertie. I only saw him in one episode, and it was okay for me, but am curious what made you consider it impressive enough for him to consider acting as a career? I guess Bones itself isn't really a heavy drama serial, as compared to like Criminal Minds or Law and Order... but anyway, would love to hear your perspective. Of all dancers who moved to acting, I think Julianne Hough (sp?) has so far shown the most potential.



Kristan Hoffman said:


> Okay, I have really held myself back from complaining about this this season, but OMG the lightning and costuming department REALLY NEED TO WORK TOGETHER BETTER.


Kristan, I generally agree with this observation for a few of the partner dances, but I have to commend them for the group numbers - think opening number of Top 20, the sand dance, and more recently, the group numbers from last week - the rope dance, and fountain of youth. I think they have done excellent. I guess they all get assignments to certain numbers, and I do see that there are weak members of the team. I still think overall they are worth an Emmy nom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brownskins said:


> Hmmmm... interesting comment Gertie. I only saw him in one episode, and it was okay for me, but am curious what made you consider it impressive enough for him to consider acting as a career? I guess Bones itself isn't really a heavy drama serial, as compared to like Criminal Minds or Law and Order... but anyway, would love to hear your perspective. Of all dancers who moved to acting, I think Julianne Hough (sp?) has so far shown the most potential.


I felt Twitch was very natural and has a lot of potential.

Another stellar night with a couple of exceptions.

Still do not like Doriana Sanchez' disco routines. Tre Armstrong on the Canadian show did it much better. Yes, Amy is a little firecracker and this dance should have fit her like a glove, but I felt like she was floundering at times.

Whitney and Paul were too professional in the cha-cha. I didn't get any chemistry or even fun. JMG was more fun.

Aaron and Kathryn. I wanted her to win her year and it was great to see her back. What a gorgeous routine, beautifully danced. Whodathunk Aaron could be soulful.

Fik-Shun and Melanie. I just love her. She dances seamlessly. And Fik-Shun pulled out all the stops. He gets on that stage and puts his heart into it and I love to watch him dance.

Nico and Comfort. Knew from Nigel's comments he was gone, but I thought it was a great routine and he did a great job.

Hayley and Twitch. The table made me flash back to Twitch and Sasha and I kept waiting for the spice which never came.

Jenna and Neil. Anybody notice how much she looks like Ann Miller? Another great performance by Jenna and I'm glad she was saved.

MacKenzie and Jacob. I can understand why she's always in the bottom. Wonderful dancer but there's no spark.

Tucker and Robert. This piece reminded me of Kent and Neil a couple of years ago. Just as powerful and just as powerfully danced. Robert is one of m favorite male dancers.

Jasmine and Marko. Almost forgot them. If Marko hadn't been up against Melanie and Sasha, he might have won his season. I wondered how Jasmine and Aaron would fare when they were split up, but both of them proved they are more than just a power couple. She and Marko were dynamite.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Watching on my lunch break now! Comments to be updated below...

- Fabulous opening group number!
- Holy crap. The disco didn't show the best dancing I've ever seen, but the stunts were ... mind-boggling.
- The problem with dancing with Kathryn is that we can't watch you because we're too busy watching her. Sorry, Aaron! Costume/lightning people didn't do you any favors, putting you in black against black.
- GAH I forgot how good Melanie is! Sexy fun jazz number.
- Witney danced really well, but at times I thought Paul actually outshone her! He also handled the missed connection better/smoother. 
- YAAAAAY Hayley gets Twitch!!! Two of my faves together? I CAN'T WAIT!
- Hm, false start? It's all good. Interesting to see Hayley do something so far out of her zone, and not be overly sex-ified, but still sexy. Twitch is definitely out-dancing her though. Love the choreography/beats.
- LOVED the Jenna/Neal piece. Loved it best when they weren't doing stunts (except that first one with all the turns). That moment when Neal is holding her leg out, and then seems surprised when it's gone? *shivers*
- (But seriously, who would break up with Neal??)
- Omg LOVE LOVE LOVE the Blurred Lines piece! Such a great style for Jasmine and Marko. Marko swagged it more than Jasmine, but she definitely held her own.
- Every week I'm struck more and more by how classically, effortlessly, incredibly beautiful Makenzie's face is. She has stunning features.
- I actually like this Broadway routine -- but I'd like it more if I could actually SEE it.
- Hip hop reptiles? Ooooookay. But duuuuude, it really worked! (Of course it did. How/why would I ever doubt NappyTabs?) Nico really impressed me. He held his own with Comfort.
- Also, the reptilian look was pretty sweet. Major props to costume & makeup on this routine.
- Whoa, Robert and Tucker paired together? How interesting!
- I'm trying to watch Tucker, but I keep being drawn to Robert. In all, they're both very good. And the lines and fluidity of this piece are beautiful. Robert's just a bit more polished.

At this point, I like everyone and am sad to see anyone go. It's going to be tough calls every week.

Random side note: I wish they would stop trying to make these random hashtags happen. They always flash "#sytycdAllStars" or "#sytycdHipHop" or whatever at the bottom. Don't they get that they should just stick with #sytycd by itself?? By asking people to use multiple tags, they're actually decreasing the likelihood of trending, because they're splitting their audience! Gah, they should know better. Or have peeps working for them who know better, at the very least.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Oh, I think the choreographers raised the bar last night! Have they been saving their best for the top 10? I'm not saying there haven't been great routines up to this point, but so many in one night is either a terrific fluke or a healthy respect for the skills and talents for the all-stars and top 10.

So glad to see Neal back. He's always been of my favorites! And Kathryn and Melanie are better than ever. I'm a little surprised the judges let MacKenzie go instead of Jenna, but as Nigel said, it was a split vote. I have a feeling Jenna's turn will come up next week, but other than that I can't begin to predict who the other bottom 3 will be. They all did great work.

I was happy to see Debbie Allen back in the judge's seat. She knows what she's talking about, and that she didn't have a lot of criticism shows how strong the dancers and routines were last night.

Can someone tell me what happened to Robert last year? There was a reference to a fall, but I don't know the details. By the way, he looked and danced better than ever too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Can someone tell me what happened to Robert last year? There was a reference to a fall, but I don't know the details. By the way, he looked and danced better than ever too.


Nigel said fall but it was actually a car accident.

http://www.mjsbigblog.com/sytycd-alum-robert-roldan-reveals-car-crash-details.htm


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nigel said fall but it was actually a car accident.
> 
> http://www.mjsbigblog.com/sytycd-alum-robert-roldan-reveals-car-crash-details.htm


Thanks for this, Gertie. In my experience, dancers have very strong spirits and determination!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks for this, Gertie. In my experience, dancers have very strong spirits and determination!


Yes, they absolutely do. We've seen so many of them fight to come back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chelsie H is an all-star tonight along with Mark and Dmitry. 

Dmitry's fans tweeted they couldn't wait to see him choreograph and dance tonight. Maybe he'll dance as an all-star and choreo a different dance?

Here are some tweets.

Soooooooooooooo Excited to see the masterpiece that @chelsiehightowr has created for @DANCEonFOX !

Don't miss both @chelsiehightowr & @mKiK808 as All Stars on danceonfox TONIGHT at 8/7c!! #sytycd #IVreal instagram.com/p/dN3N_Qt3dR/

@dmitry_ch So excited to see you choreograph and perform tonight! You're going to be amazing!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cute. 

Did I hear them say last week that the All-Stars are the choreographers this week?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

They sure do love their eerie circuses on SYTYCD, huh? I liked the hip hop elements, though -- the way it would hit hard (and sexy) when I wasn't expecting it. Overall a cool opening piece.

_Addition #1: MIA!? I had no idea! But what a great job. Is this her first this season??

It's official: the makeup/wardrobe people HATE Cat.

Addition #2: WHOA I had no idea Jenna Elfman had such a serious dance background!! And man, she looks great._


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm a little surprised by the bottom 4... (especially one of the guys) but at the same time, they're ALL so strong at this point.

Too much face-pulling, but I confess, the 2nd girl's solo impressed me more than the first, even though I think the 1st girl should stay.

I was similarly more impressed by the 2nd guy's solo, though again I think the 1st guy should probably stay.

Guess we'll see at the end of the night...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, dance commentary:

- Holy cow, that tribute to Aaron's friend was a tearjerker...
- Chelsie is so great! But Aaron isn't disappearing next to her, which is a great testament to his skill. I mean, THAT SPLIT-LEAP!
- Really beautiful choreography from Alison. (Can't help wondering if it's inspired by things she and Twitch are facing as an interracial couple...) Fik-shun is doing a wonderful job.
- Love Courtney, but not so much her choreography... But OMG her story, her MS... Nothing but love for her.
- You can definitely see Comfort in this choreo. Very hard-hitting, gritty hip hop, but with a fun tone. And it's nice to see Paul doing something so different, and doing it well.

Sidebar: It just occurred to me how great it is for SYTYCD to bring the All-Stars in as choreographers. Shows how truly committed the show is to developing these dancers in the long-term -- to bringing up the next generation of the dance world.

- GREAT choreo by Dmitry, and great dancing by them both. I LOVE that this ballroom piece has a STORY. And I'm actually watching Hayley more than him -- which is partially due to the costuming (white stands out), partially due to his choreo, and partially due to her skill.
- This might be my favorite thing Jenna has done all season. It's just SO different -- and she's doing it so well! Major props to Mark. (I wonder if he was influenced by Gaga, or if he fits in with Gaga's dance retinue because he was already this way, hehe. I suspect both, I guess. Chicken vs. egg.)
- Aaaaaand now #sytycd is trending in the US on Twitter. Guess I wasn't the only one who liked Mark's routine. ;P
-


Spoiler



But crap, I wonder how this is going to affect the decision between the girls tonight...


- I'm seeing the first little edges of weakness in Jasmine's dancing in some of these animation sequences... but she's got the personality and performance to make up for it. Not sure Twitch's choreo is that strong, but it was entertaining for sure.
- Not my favorite overall -- I think because I don't feel chemistry between them -- but there are some REALLY lovely moments and movements in this Travis Wall piece.

Okay, moment of truth coming up...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

What confusing wording, Nigel. What does that even mean, "For a week, because we'll see you next week"? Is there something happening next week that I don't understand?

But whatever, I think they made the right choices, so I'm happy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> What confusing wording, Nigel. What does that even mean, "For a week, because we'll see you next week"? Is there something happening next week that I don't understand?
> 
> But whatever, I think they made the right choices, so I'm happy.


Very confusing. But I think it was the right choice even though I prefer Jenna to Hayley. Jenna and Tucker have been in the bottom so many times, there really was no other decision they could have made. I still say Jenna looks just like Ann Miller especially when she smiles. And when they showed a clip of her Broadway dance with Tucker, I could really see the resemblance even in the way she danced.

I've never been thrilled with Chelsie's choreo as much as I love her dancing. She doesn't really showcase her partner and if it wasn't for Aaron's size and personality and talent, she would have dwarfed him, too.

Mark and Jenna. I love, love, love Mark and his quirky dancing. Lady Gagme picked him because of his style. Jenna did a great job and I'm sorry to see her go.

Oooohhh, Travis. A beautiful piece as usual, although not his best. Or maybe I really didn't see the choreography because I was too busy marveling at his dancing. Except on youtube, this is the first time I've seen Travis dance since Season 2. Oh, yes, and Amy was lovely, too.

Fik-Shun and Allison. She is the most beautiful dancer in sytycd history, in my opinion. Okay, so Fik-Shun isn't perfect, but he's like Cyrus last year. He gives it his heart and soul and it's a pleasure to watch him perform.

Jasmine's another one that puts it all on the line every time she dances. I think she's got it to win it and I would love for Aaron to take the #1 spot for the guys.

I've always enjoyed Dmitry's dancing, but when he played a dance competitor on Bones, I thought he caricatured his own dancing. But I saw it again tonight. He exaggerates his moves too much, which took away from Hayley. Not that I notice Hayley much anyway.

Paul and Comfort. I really enjoy her style and Paul did a pretty good job. But, I really don't understand the fuss the judges make over him.

Time for me to do some voting.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Another good night of dance, although you can tell that, with the exception of Travis, the dancers don't have the choreography experience. His was by far the most intricate and complicated routine, and it was great to see him dance again. He's still got it!

So, I wasn't surprised to see the next pair of dancers go. As was said, they'd been in the bottom a lot and, yes, Jenna reminds me so much of Ann Miller.

Actually, I was surprised to learn that the opening number was choreographed by Mia. I didn't like it that much and thought she was trying to copy Sonya Tayeh's style on some levels.

What became really clear for me last night was how strong the final three women are compared to the final three men. Amy, Jasmine and Hayley with Aaron, Fik-Shun, and Paul? Hmmm. I have to keep reminding myself that this is America's favorite dance competition, not the best.

On a side note, I had to laugh last night. When Nigel mentioned Allison's engagement to Twitch, my startled hubby said, "What? I didn't know that? When did that happen?" And when they talked about Courtney's MS, he did another double take. Honestly, he would learn so much if he simply joined this forum. Alas, he doesn't even know what a Kindleboards is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Actually, I was surprised to learn that the opening number was choreographed by Mia. I didn't like it that much and thought she was trying to copy Sonya Tayeh's style on some levels.


With some Nappy/Tabs thrown in. Definitely not up to Mia's usual level.



> What became really clear for me last night was how strong the final three women are compared to the final three men. Amy, Jasmine and Hayley with Aaron, Fik-Shun, and Paul? Hmmm. I have to keep reminding myself that this is America's favorite dance competition, not the best.


Compared to last year's men, yes, these three are definitely not the best. Chehon, Cyrus and Cole were all very strong dancers. In fact, none of the men this year have kept me on the edge of my seat.

I get the feeling the judges prejudice is for Amy and Paul to win. My favorites are Aaron and Jasmine and I voted for both of them for the first time last night.



> On a side note, I had to laugh last night. When Nigel mentioned Allison's engagement to Twitch, my startled hubby said, "What? I didn't know that? When did that happen?" And when they talked about Courtney's MS, he did another double take. Honestly, he would learn so much if he simply joined this forum. Alas, he doesn't even know what a Kindleboards is.


Yes, you heard it first here!!!

I feel so bad for Courtney. So young to have this happen to her.

BTW, Nigel mentioned Chelsie and Lacey being on DWTS, but so has Dmitry I think on two seasons. He also teaches at Mary's studio and has danced with her on sytycd.

Chelsie Traille was in the Macy's Stars of Dance on DWTS and if I remember correctly, Travis danced in a routine choreo'd by Wade Robson (boy do I miss him) for DWTS. Pasha and Anya (since broken up) danced a couple of times, although not as pros. Pasha is a pro on the Brit version.

Now, Whitney, of course.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finale next week? Already? *sad face*

- Opening number was elegant, but you could have caught flies in the open mouths of the dancers! Why is Nigel not yelling at people for pulling faces anymore? That was one of his huge pet peeves a few seasons back, I thought...

- Tyce's choreo seemed so pointless/empty to me. I mean, it's fine to just do a piece about an aesthetic, but... I dunno, I guess it didn't do much for me. Paul and Kathryn danced great though.

- Hated Amy's outfit, loved her solo. (Is it just me, or does her mom look like she could be related to Stacy Tooki??)

- GOD I love NappyTabs. And Joshua is so fabulous. Hayley took the "hit hard" note to heart, but Joshua shows how to do it without being stiff.

- NAPPYTABS BABY HAT!

- Maybe not his best solo ever, but Fik-shun is a fantastic performer. Every time.

- Hm. I felt this choreo was quite unusual -- especially when they would talk/fight with each other -- but I liked that. I think it worked for me. (Sorry that Aaron dropped her though! Good thing it wasn't much of a fall.)

- Gah I am so touched by these parents expressing love and admiration for their children.

- Love Jasmine's simple, elegant outfit. Wouldn't have minded if she used the stage better, but her movements were stunning.

- Good but forgettable solo from Paul. Which is kind of how I feel about all his performances? Really skilled, but lacking whatever that extra something is that makes me remember it.

- Hm. Something about Fik-shun's hands always seemed awkward to me in this routine. But he and Witney paired well, and overall the dancing was fine.

- Hayley's solo seems a lot like Amy's... but maybe not as good. I suppose this is what happens when we have 3 contemporary girls in the top 6.

- Aaaaaand Tyce totally redeemed himself with that. Amaaaazing piece for Jasmine and Neal. And you know what? I missed the explanation video before the piece, but I totally knew what the routine was about. Fantastic, excellent, wonderful work. So much love.

- Well Aaron wins for best-dressed in his solo, that's for sure! And I loved the dancing too. 

** I don't know if I'm confident enough to call this a prediction, but I'd be very, very happy if Jasmine and Aaron won.

- Am I the only one who hates seeing Alex put that much strain on his legs/knees after his injury?? (And lol I don't even know if I'm correctly remembering where he got hurt! It just makes me nervous!) Anyway, Amy's personality rather lends itself to this kind of exuberant dancing -- but I didn't really see the "diva" storyline, nor the love.

- Hah, they mentioned (and clarified) Alex's injury. Great minds think alike. And I love that Alex wanted the challenge, instead of shying away from it!

- I dunno, people seem to love it, but I found the routine kind of boring? Honestly might have been the lighting. I felt like I was just watching a bunch of gray-brown.

- This costuming might be the best thing I've seen Amy in all seas-- DOH, they just took the skirt off. Now I'm less sure. Well I guess it still works for me -- and is flattering on her. I did like the skirt better though. And oh hey, what we actually care about: Fun piece! Very smooth vibe and flow.

- Haaaate these costumes. Especially with the mirror/lighting combo. Not loving the dance, either... What was the point of ripping Aaron's vest open? And that last stunt... sigh. (Wait, why is everyone standing up for them?? Am I missing something?)

- "I have a crush on you!" OMG ADORABLE.

- Not surprised by which 2 girls are in the final.


Spoiler



I probably would have preferred Hayley over Amy, but by a pretty negligible margin. Amy definitely had more personality, and a phenomenal partner in Fik-shun. (Of course, Hayley's personality is totally shining in this goodbye package! Where was that when you needed it, girl?)



- No surprise with the two guys either.

Overall I'm quite happy with the finalists. If we get good choreo, the finale should be fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Finale next week? Already? *sad face*


Darnit! I forgot it was Tuesday again. I'll be youtubing it tomorrow.



> - GOD I love NappyTabs. And Joshua is so fabulous. Hayley took the "hit hard" note to heart, but Joshua shows how to do it without being stiff.


I missed Joshua!



> - Good but forgettable solo from Paul. Which is kind of how I feel about all his performances? Really skilled, but lacking whatever that extra something is that makes me remember it.


That's exactly how I feel about Paul, too.



> - Aaaaaand Tyce totally redeemed himself with that. Amaaaazing piece for Jasmine and Neal. And you know what? I missed the explanation video before the piece, but I totally knew what the routine was about. Fantastic, excellent, wonderful work. So much love.


When Tyce is on, he's really on. Can't wait to see it.



> ** I don't know if I'm confident enough to call this a prediction, but I'd be very, very happy if Jasmine and Aaron won.


That's where I've been at for a while as I watched a lot of my favorites bite the dust.



> - Am I the only one who hates seeing Alex put that much strain on his legs/knees after his injury?? (And lol I don't even know if I'm correctly remembering where he got hurt! It just makes me nervous!) Anyway, Amy's personality rather lends itself to this kind of exuberant dancing -- but I didn't really see the "diva" storyline, nor the love.


He'd better not injure himself again.

You mentioned the girls in the finale (no surprises there) but not the guys. I'm assuming


Spoiler



Fik-Shun and Aaron


?

ETA: Took some doing but I found it. Can't wait to see


Spoiler



Aaron/Jasmine and Fik-Shun/Amy together again. The second couple are so popular, they may just beat out our faves.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

A great night of dance again. Can't say I was surprised by the bottom two, but this makes for an interesting finale. I have to say that I'm really cheering for


Spoiler



Jasmine.


 There's something about her stage presence that is simply captivating. I think it's because there is a depth and control to her dancing; her acting and emotions are strong, yet somehow understated.


Spoiler



Amy


 is the exact opposite. She's out there, highly energetic; almost manic at times. While she's very good, I would find it difficult to watch a whole evening of her.

As far as the guys go, well, what can I say? Two extremely talented people who excel at their genres.

But here's my prediction, and I'm right only half the time, but I say


Spoiler



Jasmine and Fik-Shun


 to win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You may be right, Debra, but I'm hoping for Aaron and Jasmine. I just watched Aaron's tap solo and it was ab-fab. He was outstanding in the mirror number. Jasmine for sure. Her solo, her dances with Aaron and especially with Neal. Stunning.

I haven't watched Amy and Fik-Shun, yet, because I can't get past Aaron and Jasmine. I have to find Aaron's other dance, too.

Haven't been able to find the group number, either.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I have to say that I'm really cheering for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine.
> 
> 
> There's something about her stage presence that is simply captivating. I think it's because there is a depth and control to her dancing; her acting and emotions are strong, yet somehow understated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Amy
> 
> 
> is the exact opposite. She's out there, highly energetic; almost manic at times. While she's very good, I would find it difficult to watch a whole evening of her.


Mm, good way of putting it. I agree completely.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

As finales go, for some reason this one wasn't a standout for me. As much as I love Mark, his work was not the best way to end the competition. I would have at least put his number near the beginning of the show, and ended the season with all four dancing together.

I think Amy came on stronger as the night progressed. He solo was amazing, as was Fik-Shun's, not to mention hilarious. I'm still picking Jasmine and Fik-Shun to win, but I suspect it will be a tighter race between the girls rather than the guys. I think that Aaron danced better than he has, but Fik-Shun's personality and skill really shone through.

I'm glad they did the segment where dancers reflected back on their experience because I'd completely forgotten that Aaron didn't make it to the top 20 originally, and that Jasmine was once Cyrus's girlfriend. Her confidence has really grown.

I'm looking forward to see the judges pick their favorite numbers next week.

Debra


----------



## prairiesky

Amy blew me away last night.  I was favoring Jasmine, but after seeing both last night, my vote goes to Amy.  I really admire Aaron for staying with it...hope he wins.


----------



## geoffthomas

I loved the fik-shun/Twitch segment.


----------



## Meemo

There were some terrific moments (Jasmine & FikShun, Jasmine & Comfort, Amy and Robert, all the solos) and others that didn't do much for me.  I love that the two "power couples" from the get-go made it through to the end. Part of me roots for Jasmine and Aaron to win - the two that "weren't supposed to be there" (I didn't realize that about Jasmine - hard to believe now).  Then again, Amy is amazing.  FikShun is adorable and has grown so much.  I'm pretty much okay with whoever the winners are, and if someone had "forced" me to vote last night, I honestly don't know who I'd have picked.  Can't wait to see next week's show and the revisiting of favorite dances from the season.  Sure hope I get to see Travis and Amy dance again - he is so good.  I miss "All the Right Moves" and getting to see him dance there.


----------



## Brownskins

It has been a pretty strong season all the way up to the finale.  Still can't forget the acrobatic stunt that Nico and Hayley did a few weeks back (was worried Hayley would get injured).  Feedback on last night's stand-out performances: Fiq-shun's solo was much FUN despite such a cheesy song (I know it's supposed to be with a "k" but at some point early on, it was a "q" so I will stick to that...), excellent acting and tapping by Aaron in his Bruno Mars dance with Melinda, party-rockish super bowl fun with Jasmine's and Comfort's hip-hop number, excellent synchronized quirkiness in Amy and Jasmine's last number.  Overall, we think Aaron and Jasmine have a little more x-factor and stage presence and hopefully will win.  But Fiq-shun and Amy are also both very appealing and entertaining, so it all depends now on which segment votes more.  This reminds me of the David Cook - David Archuleta contest - both were good, but very different follower segments. We didn't vote... so points lost for the tall dancers...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I probably won't be able to youtube it until the weekend. Much busy-ness here.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Catching up now bc I was traveling, but I just want to say that RUN THE WORLD WAS AMAZING!!!!! Jasmine and Comfort were so phenomenal. I don't usually get emotional at hip hop, but DAYAM. The combination of the fabulous, strong, sexy dancing, with Beyonce's lyrics, was just... yeah. Love.

I also liked Travis Wall's piece for Jasmine and Fik-shun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Catching up now bc I was traveling, but I just want to say that RUN THE WORLD WAS AMAZING!!!!! Jasmine and Comfort were so phenomenal. I don't usually get emotional at hip hop, but DAYAM. The combination of the fabulous, strong, sexy dancing, with Beyonce's lyrics, was just... yeah. Love.
> 
> I also liked Travis Wall's piece for Jasmine and Fik-shun.


Darnit, now you made me stop working and go watch those two dances. Travis is brilliant. Not once did he let Jasmine's height overwhelm Fikshun. Beautiful piece.

I gotta go watch some more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, get out the hankies.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

GAH can't wait to watch the proposal! And yet... I'm going to wait till after I finish watching the finale. ;P

Btw, just saw Jasmine's solo. If she doesn't win this thing -- and maybe get the most votes ever -- then I'm a monkey's uncle. She might be the best contestant ever.

_Edited to add: And that anecdote about Cat Deeley being the one who pulled for her to even make it into the Top 20!! Thank goodness. And frankly, I didn't realize Cat had any pull...

Btw, Cat (finally) looks gorgeous tonight. I love that flapper-esque dress, and the whole look really works on her._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> GAH can't wait to watch the proposal! And yet... I'm going to wait till after I finish watching the finale. ;P
> 
> Btw, just saw Jasmine's solo. If she doesn't win this thing -- and maybe get the most votes ever -- then I'm a monkey's uncle. She might be the best contestant ever.


Got to stop watching for now. Must finish my work for tonight and get to bed.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yup, I only watched half last night. Finishing up now. Fik-shun's solo was great -- put his spin on an iconic song/dance move. Also really enjoyed his piece with Twitch -- it wasn't emotional/meaningful like the Comfort/Jasmine hip hop routine, but it was sooo fun and entertaining and well-done.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Omg, the joy in Aaron's face during and after his solo. <3

Also, his story is so inspiring. Going from the backup/substitute, to now being in the finals?! Very inspiring.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, get out the hankies.


Omg finally watched this and it's the best. Just THE BEST. (Well, okay, not better than my fiancé's proposal in a book store, which was also captured on video. But then again, I'm biased. )

Twitch is SO endearingly nervous. And Alison's reaction was adorable. (Much more outwardly emotional than mine. I was too caught off-guard, haha!) I wonder how much of their dancing was planned -- I would guess none of it, but then they were so fluid together!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> As much as I love Mark, his work was not the best way to end the competition. I would have at least put his number near the beginning of the show, and ended the season with all four dancing together.
> 
> I think Amy came on stronger as the night progressed. He solo was amazing, as was Fik-Shun's, not to mention hilarious. I'm still picking Jasmine and Fik-Shun to win, but I suspect it will be a tighter race between the girls rather than the guys. I think that Aaron danced better than he has, but Fik-Shun's personality and skill really shone through.
> 
> I'm glad they did the segment where dancers reflected back on their experience because I'd completely forgotten that Aaron didn't make it to the top 20 originally, and that Jasmine was once Cyrus's girlfriend. Her confidence has really grown.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see the judges pick their favorite numbers next week.


Completely agree with all of this!

I also like that WE get to vote for OUR favorite routines to appear in the finale too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

#SYTYCD results show will begin after the Presidents speech in the Central/Mountain time zone extend your DVR timings. PST is unaffected.

The Prezz's speech starts at 9pm.

They'll rerun the finale on the 13th. I think I'll watch it then.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Here we go!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

muststayoutofthisthread  muststayoutofthisthread  muststayoutofthisthread  

I'll probably cave before then, but I'll be back to post after Friday. I'm sure there have been other close races, but not like this one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well they finally let Cat have both a nice dress and flattering hair on the same night.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> Well they finally let Cat have both a nice dress and flattering hair on the same night.


ROFL true story.

Is it just me, or did the judges look a little surprised by the winner? I wasn't watching on my normal good HDTV, so I can't be completely sure.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Wow, in the 9 seasons I've been watching the show, that was by far the best results show finale ever. There were great numbers (despite a couple of mistakes in some), and lots of joy on the dance floor. I especially loved that all-stars, choreographers, and even judges took part in some of the numbers. Exactly how it should be. The "Putting on the Ritz" number was spectacular. Enjoyed it so much!

Since I liked all four finalists, I had no trouble in voters' choice in any of the winners. In my prediction, I was right about one, but not the other. So delighted to hear that there will be an 11th season. See you all then.

By the way, I'll be following The Voice, if anyone's doing a thread, but not the X-Factor. Still can't stand the pompous Simon Cowell.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I held out as long as I could but here I am to take a peek and not one of you posted the winners. How can I cheat if nobody enables me? 

Okay, off to look it up. I'll still watch on Friday. Glad to hear Cat was looking good. I hope she junked that stylist.

ETA: Yes, I checked. Very surprised but not at all unhappy. All four of them deserved to win. Win or lose, they all have great careers ahead of them. 

Can't wait to see the show on Friday but at least I can watch it without the gut-wrenching anticipation.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lol I guess it just seemed like the winners were the one thing that was unforgivable to spoil?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol I guess it just seemed like the winners were the one thing that was unforgivable to spoil?


You're forgiven.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, get out the hankies.


_So _sweet! How had I not watched this before? *Dabs eyes*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

So, this is pretty ridiculous, but in all the right ways:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyfiPIHsIg&feature=youtu.be

John Chu's safety video for Virgin Airlines.

I recognized several SYTYCD faces, but I'm sure there were more that I missed.

Cyrus, Christopher Scott, Phillip Shabeeb (sp?), Marko...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That was totally cool. Thanks, Kristan.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

THEY'RE HITCHED, YOU GUYS!










Source: https://www.facebook.com/SoYouThinkYouCanDance/posts/10152070280409304:0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Kristan. Allison tweeted the wedding but I couldn't find any pictures. 

Gosh, she sure has changed since she was an 18 yr old on Season 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

More details and photos here.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/stephen-twitch-boss-marries-allison-holker-see-their-wedding-photo-20131112


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> More details and photos here.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/stephen-twitch-boss-marries-allison-holker-see-their-wedding-photo-20131112


Love the details! I've always thoughts there should be able to be "bridesmen" and "groomsmaids." Love all their SYTYCD family love.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Love the details! I've always thoughts there should be able to be "bridesmen" and "groomsmaids." Love all their SYTYCD family love.


Allison has always been close to Travis. I remember when she got voted off (sob) and she did her final dance, Travis went on to the stage and let her dance off him. He was crying. Everyone was crying. I was crying.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Thanks for sharing the photo! Yes, she has changed a lot, but that's to be expected! She and Twitch have always been favorites of mine, and I sure hope they're back for the upcoming season, which still seems too far away....


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

Kristan Hoffman said:


> THEY'RE HITCHED, YOU GUYS!


My word, they make such a gorgeous couple!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They're auditioning in Atlanta as we speak.


----------



## geoffthomas

woo hoo.
Do we have a planned air time yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> woo hoo.
> Do we have a planned air time yet?


No, I just saw a tweet from @dizzyfeet (Nigel).

Philadelphia to Host Auditions on Monday, Jan. 20;

New Orleans to Host Auditions on Friday, Jan. 31;

Chicago Added as Audition Stop on Thursday, Feb. 27;

And Los Angeles Auditions on Sunday, March 23

Nothing on the website about air dates.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Yay!!!


----------



## SunshineOnMe

They're married!!!!   I love this show. Anyone know of other romances that came from it?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

As far as air time goes, it's usually been the day after American Idol ends, as Nigel Lythgoe was producing both shows, however, now that he's no longer with American Idol, things could be done differently this year. Stay tuned!!

Debra


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Do we need to start a new thread? Are we coming up on Season 11? Lol I've lost track...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Do we need to start a new thread? Are we coming up on Season 11? Lol I've lost track...


I'm reluctant to start a new one until we've got an air date. I'm afraid it will get lost.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm reluctant to start a new one until we've got an air date. I'm afraid it will get lost.


Started the new thread here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185986.msg2623291.html#msg2623291


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

The air date is Wed. May 28th. Saw an ad last night. Can't wait!!

Debra


----------

